# LRFT HAND ACME THREAD



## doubleboost (Sep 7, 2008)

I bought a 5 inch machine vice a nice industrial job
After using it for a few month the lead screw nut stripped
It is 8tpi left hand acme thread this video shows how i eventually made a new one
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuBttgtBP2U[/ame]
John


----------



## rake60 (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice work doubleboost!

An 8 pitch is scary stuff on a small lathe.
When that tool is headed for the chuck at .125" per rev 
it doesn't allow for much error in your reaction time.
Cutting an internal thread compounds the _"PUCKER FACTOR"._

 :bow: on your efforts!

Rick


----------



## doubleboost (Sep 7, 2008)

The best part of doing a job like this is the total focus you need all the everyday problems of work kids mortgages go away for the afternoon ,the satisfaction of doing something to make a very old tool work again is priceless
John


----------

